# Forever Stems for cobs



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hadn't seen it mentioned in awhile but for those of us cob fans who would like a better stem on their Missouri Meerschaums you can't beat a Forever stem from Walker Briar Works 'Forever' Stems

Here's mine a 2 3/4 straight tortoise on a general and a 4 3/4 bent on a pride.










They create a very natural open draw, I don't know if I'm the only one who finds he draw on a filtered MM a little too open when there is no filter in place, but these do an excellent job in that regard.

Can't speak highly enough about the quaility of both the product and the customer service from Dave and his crew.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very cool choices Roy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

That tortoise looks pretty sweet! I considered buying one, but I have a dozen spare plastic stems that I need to go through before I contemplate ordering a forever stem.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Another off shoot from the Slope? When will this ever end!!!! I hate you guys!!! I spend next to nothing for Cob and I am thinking about spend $25 for a stem? This is a true PAD! I need to take my pill.... be right back.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's really not a slope, it's more like a Mobius Strip.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I love the amber stem on that General!


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I have been thinking about getting one of these stems, but I hope to get a Hackert first. Like was already said, it seems a bit crazy to get a $25 stem for a sub $10 pipe, but I want one  

I really like that blue stem. Very Nice!!!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

bandlwalmer said:


> I have been thinking about getting one of these stems, but I hope to get a Hackert first. Like was already said, it seems a bit crazy to get a $25 stem for a sub $10 pipe, but I want one
> 
> I really like that blue stem. Very Nice!!!


Someone HAD to mention a Hackert. Where can I get one of these?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Roy; you are definitely NOT the only one who finds a regular MM cob to have a draw that is WAY too open. I almost never grab one these days because of that.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Bookmarked! Looks like a great item. They even make a P-Lip!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a bunch of the vulcanite ones. I love them all, especially the churchwarden stem. They'll easily outlast several cobs.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Thanks for the info, Roy; you are definitely NOT the only one who finds a regular MM cob to have a draw that is WAY too open. I almost never grab one these days because of that.


You're right. Without a filter, the draw is too loose. I cut pipe cleaners into 1" lengths, fold into a "V" and stick them in the end of the bit (fold them so there's a bit of spring so the "filter" will stay in place). This setup will collect some tar and moisture and makes the draw just right.

The "nose warmer" Forever Stem that I have has a perfect draw. I had a hard time spending $25.00 for a bit for a $6-7.00 pipe. But, the stem will fit many MM cobs and last forever. Even if you have one cob and one F.E. stem, the cost is around $35.00. You can spend much more than that on a briar and not end up with as good of a smoke as a cob.

I am glad that I bought the Forever stem, though. The mouthpiece shape is very comfortable and the shorty with a Pride makes the best clincher ever.


----------

